# Too much work!



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

I only sailed with 4, 5 and 6 cylinder main engines, so with
planned maintenance and a benevolent C/E after a long voyage,
there was plenty weekends off to sample and enjoy what was
on offer.

But looking at the, 'Port Caroline' for instance, with TWO 6
cylinder Sulzers, the ongoing maintenance must have been never
ending, especially on a liner service rather than tramping.

How did the Engineers cope on vessels with so much work?

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

In NZSCo It was not so bad with two engines as even on the liner runs for meat in NZ we had plenty of time in most ports to do one cylinder on each engine. the big workload would be if a liner had to be replaced. Night engineer would do lots of preparation work, cleanig ring grooves etc. Then to get days off it would either be job and finish or some would volunteer for overtime and work till about 10pm.


----------

